# Warum DualBoot bzw. Linux?



## Negev (9. März 2017)

Servus, 

ich finde Linux sympathisch. Immer wieder überkommt mich die Lust, es doch mal mit diesem Betriebssystem zu versuchen. Es ist offen, vergleichsweise sicher und es lässt dem Benutzer viele Freiheiten. Diese Woche habe ich es sogar geschafft, mich in Arch einzuarbeiten und es neben Windows 10 zu Installieren.

Es war ein erhabenes Gefühl, ein eigenes System, aus der Konsole heraus, aufbauen zu können... aber dann holte mich die Realität wieder ein "Jetzt ne runde WoW wäre mal wieder nicht schlecht". Klar, es gibt die Möglichkeit diese Spiele doch unter Linux zu spielen. Aber ich habe noch keine Anleitung gefunden, die auch nur ein Windows-Spiel bei mir zum laufen gebracht hätte. Dafür bin ich dann anscheinend doch zu unerfahren. Auch Linux-/Steam- Spiele enttäuschen zuweilen - Grafikfehler sind hier nicht selten. 

Auch Abseits der Spiele gibt es immer noch Programm die nur unter Windows laufen. Hardware wird von Linux auch nicht vollumfänglich unterstützt...

Viele sagen man solle Linux im DualBoot nutzen. Aber warum sollte man sich das antun? Es ist unbequem, ständig die Systeme durchzuwachsen. Will ich ein Dokument bearbeiten --> Linux, ne runde Hearthstone --> Windows, surfen --> Linux. 

Sobald man Windows, aus irgendeinem Grund, auf seinem PC benötigt, wird es nervig. Windows hat den Vorteil, dass man damit alles machen kann. Wieso sollte man sich also die Umstände machen, ein System zu installieren, dass auch einiges kann... ? Aber eben nur einiges.


----------



## shorty1990 (9. März 2017)

Ganz einfach! Es kann zwar nicht alles aber das was es kann klappt meistens viel besser!

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst....Gaming unter Linux ist in den Letzten Jahren schon viel besser geworden. Man sieht hier in letzter Zeit einen riesen Fortschritt. Jedoch muss ich dir recht geben das Du nicht einfach sagen kannst "ich installiere mir ne Linux Distro" und kacke aud Windows und alles ist gut in sachen Gaming. Ich betrachte Gaming unter Linux eher alsnetten  Bonus für Leute ide auf ihrer Workstation in der Mittagsbause auch mal schnell was zocken wollen. In sachen Gaming ist Linux noch lange kein Ersatz zu Windows.

Betrachtest du das ganze aber mal ausserhalb des Gaming Aspektes (PC zum arbeiten etc...) muss ich sagen steht Linux nur noch in bestimmten dingen Windows nach. Ich benötige zB. Windows nur wegen Gaming. Ich kann unter Linux alle Tätigkeiten als Informatiker ausführen. Viele sogar noch Effizienter als unter Windows. Sicherlich gibt es da wie du schon sagtest auch Ausnahmen (CAD, Vistual Studio etc...).

Die Hardwareunterstützung unter Linux ist manchmal sogar besser als unter Windows! Wenn ich mir anschaue welche Treiber ich mir für Windows manchmal runterladen muss welche dann noch nichtmal sauber funktionieren.........Linux is das ganz einfach....PC an, Treiber werden dynamisch geladen und gut is!

Sobald man sich vom klassischen End-User Segment(Gaming etc...) wegbewegt wird Linux immer atraktiver. Spätestens im Serverbereich ist Linux/Unix in fast allen Bereichen Windows hoch überlegen(Stabilität, Sicherheit, Performance etc...)!

Aber Ja! Für deine Gamingbüchse @Home ist Linux nicht unbedingt geeignet. Dual-Boot geht glaube ich jedem auf den Sack. Aber man kann halt auch nicht alles in einer Virtuellen Maschine machen. Deshalb habe ich zwei Rechner. Einen zum Zocken/Multimedia und eine Mühle zum Basteln/Programmieren und all den Dreck der unter Windows einfach nur grottig zu erledigen ist.
Der hat zwar auch nicht die LEistung wie der andere PC aber die wird hier ja auch nicht benötigt!
 Wenn du trotzdem etwas Spielen möchtest empfehle ich dir einfach mal Playonlinux zu installieren. Das übernimmt dir viel Konfigurationsarbeit in sachen Wine und Installiert Spiele/Software für Windows weitestgehend Automatisch/Scriptgesteuert. BTW. WOW unter Linux ist easy. Einfach mit Wine im opengl modus starten. Dann läufts!


*
Soo und jetzt noch etwas Spass zum Schluss:*

Wenn du ganz Cool bist holst du dir einfach n Mac! Da laufen die Spiele zwar auch nicht so gut, Aber du kannst mit stolz sagen das du dir einen 2000-15000€ Rechner gekauft hast, dessen Hardware nur ein Bruchteil davon Wert ist zusammen mit einem Betriebssystem welches einen Kostenlosen Open-Source Kernel besitzt.

Und bevor jetzt die ganzen Leute kommen und mich anmaulen weil ich über Apple hate: JA! MAC hat seine Darseinsberechtigung und Ja! spezielle Software Läuft Performanter! Doch irgendwie hat noch kein MAC User den ich kenne(und ich kenne viele) was von Final cut, X-Code oder Traktor gehört! Aber Hauptsache nen Mac kaufen und via Bootcamp Windows installieren


----------



## Negev (9. März 2017)

shorty1990 schrieb:


> Wenn du ganz Cool bist holst du dir einfach n Mac! Da laufen die Spiele zwar auch nicht so gut,



Witzig das du das erwähnst...  ich liebäugle ja auch mit einem MacBook. Klar, aus technischer Sicht taugen diese Dinger nicht wirklich aber das interessiert mich daran eigentlich auch nur an zweiter Stelle. Mich hat Apple mit der fantastischen Verarbeitung gefangen. Ich hab ein iPad und ich mag es gar nicht mehr aus der Hand legen. Das Teil ist täglich in Benutzung und es macht Spaß damit herumzuspielen. Zuvor hatte ich ein Tablet von Asus... gefühlt doppelt so schwer, der Akku brachte mich an den Rand des Wahnsinns und die Software war sperrig - vieles was ich wollte hat nicht funktioniert. Damit wollt ich auch nichts zu tun haben und das Tablet lag die meiste Zeit auch in der Ecke...

Ich will ein Notebook mit dem ich gerne Arbeite. Ich suche verzweifelt ein Gerät welches auf dem Niveau einem Apple-Produkts ist. Bislang habe ich nichts gefunden oder derartige Geräte sind preislich nicht mehr so weit von einem MacBook entfernt.

Um doch noch zum Thema zu kommen: auf einem reinen Arbeitsgerät bzw. wenn man Windows nicht braucht - ist Linux eine richtige Alternative.
Würde mir gerne ein hochwertig verarbeitetes Notebook schnappen (Leistung egal) und es mit Linux betreiben.
Hier schaut das Schenker S306 richtig nett aus - die Verbreitung scheint gut zu sein und es wird richtig viel geboten zu einem günstigen Preis. Aber ein MacBook... ach...


----------



## fotoman (10. März 2017)

Negev schrieb:


> Sobald man Windows, aus irgendeinem Grund, auf seinem PC benötigt, wird es nervig. Windows hat den Vorteil, dass man damit alles machen kann.


Ich kenne ein paar Programmen, die es so unter Windows nicht gibt. UNd genauso ist unter Linux einiges viel einfacher zu realisieren wie unter Windows. Das selbe gilt auch für die andere Richtgung. Wer halt beides nutzen will/muss, der muss sich irgendeine Lösung ausdenken., Das mag die Krücke Wine, die Krücke Dualboot, die Krücke VM oder der Verzicht auf eine der beiden Welten sein.



shorty1990 schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es da wie du schon sagtest auch Ausnahmen (CAD, Vistual Studio etc...).


Und schon bin ich exakt bei einem der Punkte, warum ich als Informatiker Windows nutzen muss. Meinen Arbeitgeber kann ich nicht ändern (da ist nunmal Windows+VS gesetzt), und dann fehlt mir iorgendwann die Zeit und Lust, meine Freizeitprojekte unter einem komplett anderen System zu entwickeln. Vor allem auch auf Grund des nächsten Punktes:



shorty1990 schrieb:


> Linux is das ganz einfach....PC an, Treiber werden dynamisch geladen und gut is!


Wenn man sich die HW zum Betriebssystemm kauft und damit dann zufrieden ist, wird es klappen. Auf meinem Laptop (ältere Lenovo x220) muss ich nicht nur den WLan-Treiber von Hand installieren, die Akkulaufzeit (Video-Playback, eine der Hauptaufgaben auf Zugfahrten) ist auch schlechter (den TV-Stick lasse jetzt mal weg). Vom Surface Pro 2 braucht man da garnicht erst zu träumen, wenn man kein Android sondern ein vollständiges Linux will.

Linux bleibt für mich da, wo es her kommt (überwiegend Server), für den Desktop muss man m.M.n. schon recht leidensfähig sein, wenn man mit den Programmen aus der Paketverwaltung der zufällig ausgewählten Distribution nicht auskommt oder gar HW nutzen will, die nicht standardmäßig läuft.

Wie schrieb hier mal jemand so schön: wer mit Linux nicht klar kommt, hängt zu sehr an seinem bisherigen System.



Negev schrieb:


> Ich hab ein iPad und ich mag es gar nicht mehr aus  der Hand legen. Das Teil ist täglich in Benutzung und es macht Spaß  damit herumzuspielen. Zuvor hatte ich ein Tablet von Asus... gefühlt  doppelt so schwer, der Akku brachte mich an den Rand des Wahnsinns und  die Software war sperrig - vieles was ich wollte hat nicht funktioniert.  Damit wollt ich auch nichts zu tun haben und das Tablet lag die meiste  Zeit auch in der Ecke...


So geht es mir mit iOS allgemein, egal  ob auf meinen iPhone oder eine iPad: es schränkt mich an jeder Ecke, die  sich Apple ausdenken konnte, viel zu sehr ein. Für reine Endanwender,  die in den Apps alles finden, was sie jemals damit tun wollen, ist es  hervorragend. Aber wehe, man hat weitergehende Ansprüche.


----------



## shorty1990 (10. März 2017)

Negev schrieb:


> Witzig das du das erwähnst...  ich liebäugle ja auch mit einem MacBook. Klar, aus technischer Sicht taugen diese Dinger nicht wirklich aber das interessiert mich daran eigentlich auch nur an zweiter Stelle. Mich hat Apple mit der fantastischen Verarbeitung gefangen. Ich hab ein iPad und ich mag es gar nicht mehr aus der Hand legen. Das Teil ist täglich in Benutzung und es macht Spaß damit herumzuspielen. Zuvor hatte ich ein Tablet von Asus... gefühlt doppelt so schwer, der Akku brachte mich an den Rand des Wahnsinns und die Software war sperrig - vieles was ich wollte hat nicht funktioniert. Damit wollt ich auch nichts zu tun haben und das Tablet lag die meiste Zeit auch in der Ecke...
> Ich will ein Notebook mit dem ich gerne Arbeite. Ich suche verzweifelt ein Gerät welches auf dem Niveau einem Apple-Produkts ist. Bislang habe ich nichts gefunden oder derartige Geräte sind preislich nicht mehr so weit von einem MacBook entfernt.



Mit den mobilen Apple Geräten kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich kann dir aber sagen das Macbooks oder iMac's meiner Meinung nach alles andere als gut verarbeitet sind. Sicherlich sieht das Unibody Gehäuse ersteinmal schick aus. Ich beschwere mich hier auch nicht über Design sondern nur über die Konzeptionellen lösungen der Verarbeitung. Schau dir mal die aktuellen Macbooks an! Fast alles ist hier fest verlötet(ram etc...) Also RAM Upgrade nach einiger Zeit ist nicht möglich. Gleichzeitig ist da nur noch wenig verschraubt im gegensatz zu früher. Das bedeutet wenn was repariert werden muss, musst du das verklebte Gehäuse öffnen was ziemlich hässlich werden kann. Ich erinnere mich noch an  die iMacs mit ihren tollen Intel CPU's die zwar ordentlich Leitung haben, aber diese nicht nutzen können da die CPU unter Last so heiß läuft, das das Thermal Throtheling direkt zuschlägt.

Wie die verarbeitung der heutigen Schenker Notebooks ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur das die Verarbeitung früher einfach nur mega schlecht war. Knatschende Plastikteile und ausgeschlagene Gelenke an der Displayhalterung waren üblich.

Wenn du was mit guter Verarbeitung und Langliebigkeit haben willst und auf Design verzichten kannst, empfehle ich dir die ThinkPad P Serie von Lenovo/IBM.
Die kaufe ich grundsätzlich nur noch für meine Familie. Neu sind die halt auch nciht günstig aber wenn du nichts gegen gebrauchte Geräte hast, empfehle ich dir diesen Shop
LapStore.de Da gebraucht vom Händler hast du auch Gewährleistung und Rückgaberecht. da bekommt man schon noch gute geräte im Preissegment ab 300 Euro je nach dem was du für Ansprüche hast. Und Linux ist hier meistens auch kein Problem.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (10. März 2017)

@TE:
Wieso du Linux nutzen "solltest" kann ich dir momentan, mangels Zeit, nicht erklären. Gibt aber viele Dokus und Videos in der die Politik dahinter erklärt wird, was mitunter ein großer Grund ist es zu nutzen. 
Um auf dein Dualboot Problem zurück zu kommen:
Ja dualboot ist nervig und ich nutze es selbst nicht, wäre mir schlicht zu doof jedes mal neu zu booten. 
Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit via GPU Passthrough in einer Windows VM mit fast nativer Leistung zu spielen. 
Das ganze muss nur deine Hardware unterstützen (CPU und Motherboard).
Falls du aktuell kurz vor einem neuen Rechner Kauf stehst würde ich an deiner stelle noch eine Weile warten, aus dem Grund, da es noch unklar ist ob AMD ryzen dies unterstützt. 
Das heißt du machst deinen PC an, bootest ins Linux, machst deine alltäglichen Dinge die man eben unter Linux machen kann und wenn du Lust hast ne Weile zu daddeln, startest du eine virtuelle Maschine.


----------



## Negev (10. März 2017)

@Die_Himbeere
Das hört sich ja richtig nett an. Wie schaut das im Intel Lager aus?
Oder wäre das ein Faecher welches die Ryzen-CPU einzigartig machen würde?
Das ist ein Detail, welches man sonst nie erzählt bekommt...

Edit:
Haha... wenn ich mir das Chaos um die Treiberdunterstützung bei den Grafikkarten so anschaue, frage ich mich welches Körperteil man sich ausreißen müsste, um höchst aktuelle Technologien unter Linunx ans laufen zu bekommen ?!

Edit_2:
Diese Technologie scheint doch nicht ganz so neu zu sein... aber bei dem Gedanken, so ein System aufsetzen und ans laufen bringen zu müssen, wird mir trotzdem Schlecht...


----------



## shorty1990 (10. März 2017)

Wie das bei Ryzen aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bei Intel heißt das Feature "Intel VT-D" was zum durchreichen von PCI/PCIe Geräten benötigt wird.
Bedenke aber das du dann mindestens 2 GPU's im System benötigst. Eine für das Hostsystem(Linux) und eine für das Gastsystem(Windows). Die GPU ist dann exlusiv dem Gastsystem vorbehalten. Ich weiß nciht ob das auch mit der auf den core-I verlöteten iGPU's funktioniert. Also igpu für Hostsystem und Nvidia/AMD Graka für das Windows Gastsystem. Sollte aber theoretisch gehen XD.


----------



## Negev (10. März 2017)

shorty1990 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nciht ob das auch mit der auf den core-I verlöteten iGPU's funktioniert. Also igpu für Hostsystem und Nvidia/AMD Graka für das Windows Gastsystem. Sollte aber theoretisch gehen XD.



Dann hätte die Grafikeinheit in der CPU auch endlich mal einen nutzen... 
Aber wie gesagt, vor der Einrichtung würde es mir grauen.


----------



## shorty1990 (10. März 2017)

Negev schrieb:


> Dann hätte die Grafikeinheit in der CPU auch endlich mal einen nutzen...
> Aber wie gesagt, vor der Einrichtung würde es mir grauen.



Ja, das ist ein bisschen Arbeit. Kommt natürlich auch auf deine Erfahrung in sachen Linux an. 
Musst du halt entscheiden ob sich das für dich lohnt. Schließlich ist das ganze ja auch nicht günstig(Neue CPU, MAinboard etc...).
Oder einfach ein Thinkpad kaufen und dort nur Linux installieren. Dazu noch eine Dockingstation und KVM Switch dann ist es wie ein zewiter PC gesteuert über deine gewohnte Tastatur/Maus.


----------



## fotoman (11. März 2017)

Negev schrieb:


> Haha... wenn ich mir das Chaos um die Treiberdunterstützung bei den Grafikkarten so anschaue, frage ich mich welches Körperteil man sich ausreißen müsste, um höchst aktuelle Technologien unter Linunx ans laufen zu bekommen ?!


Was ist daran jetzt anders wie die Einarbeitung, die Du am Anfang erwähnt und eher als protiv dargestellt hast. Wer nicht von Windows kommt und dort eine Grafikkarte ans Laufen bekommen will (und zwar richtig, u.U. sogar noch parallel dazu die Intel IGP für QuickSync), der hat unter Windows auch viele Hürden zu meistern. Das geht schon mit der Auswahl der dutzenden von meist vollkommen sinnlosen Optioenen der "Grafiktreibers" los.

Da muss ich schon nur an die Tage denken, bis mein Sound nach dem Einbau der Grafikkarte (und Abschalten der IGP) unter Win7 endlich wieder funktionierte. Wer kommt schon darauf, dass der Grafiktreiber alles auf HDMI-Sound umschaltet, obwohl der Monitor per DualLink DVI angeschlossen ist und keine Boxen besitzt?

Die Sache mit dem KVM kann leider sehr schnell sehr teuer werden, wenn man mehr wie nur einen FullHD Monitor nutzen will.


----------

